# Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU



## newt0n (17. August 2006)

*Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*

MIr ist aufgefallen, dass in diesem Sim-Forum keiner die neue Version der Hardcore-Panzersimulation Steel Beasts Pro Pe (nicht zu verwechseln mit Steel Beasts Gold) bemerkt zu haben scheint.

Deswegen ein Paar Infos auf die schnelle:

Das Programm ist eigentlich für das Militär gedacht, die PE (Personal Edition) ist eher als eine Konvertierung für das einene Wohnzimmer zu betrachten.

Es gibt einen sehr mächtigen Editor, wo man alles rund um den Panzer planen kann. Die KI ist nicht dynamisch, sie wird anhand des Editors mit Scripten zur Verhaltensweise in verschiedenen Situationen belegt -> Kostet schon etwas Aufwand eine Mission zu bauen, dafür dann komplett nach eigenen Vorlieben. Die KI kämpft natürlich selbstständig.

Das Spiel kann man (meines Wissens nach) nür über Okaysoft (Preis: 139 Doppelmark) oder mit Kreditkarte direkt vom Hersteller bestellen (Preis: umgerechnet 99 Doppelmarkt mit Lieferung nach D). Es wird laut Herstelleraussage nie im Handel (sprich Saturn oder so) erscheinen.

Das Spiel beinhaltet mehrere Sprachen, darunter auch Deutsch (incl Soundausgabe).

Wenn man das Spiel jetzt kauft, erhält man laut Hersteller bis tief ins Jahr 2007 kostenlose Updates des Hersteller.Die folgenden Updates werden dann vermutlich ähnlich wie bei Oblivion abgerechnet. Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Updates nicht simple 3D-Modelle sind, sondern aus unmengen an Daten (und Kosten) sehr realitätsnah modellierte und simulierte Modelle.

Man kann eine menge verschiedener Vehikel steuern. Es gibt eine Infantrie die mitkämpft.

Hier ein Link zu ein paar sehr schönen Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkOfJVWIuzw&mode=related&search=

Das Manual ist auf Englisch, aber es soll eine Übersetzung folgen.

Das Spiel ist auf eine seeehr lange Lebensdauer ausgelegt => Es werden jedes Jahr etwa 2 große Updates kommen (laut voraussicht eines Mitarbeiters auf einer Dauer von 5 bis 10 Jahren), die neue Grafiken, Panzer und sonst noch was implementieren. Klingt auf jeden Fall geil.

Übrigens sind soweil ich sehen konnte, bei 3 Panzern (bisher) die Cockpits komplett in 3D, man kann es sich ungefähr wie bei Operation Flashpoint vorstellen, nur viel besser und Detaillierter.

Hier ist ein sehr umfangreicher Test mit vielen Bildern auch vom Cockpit (in Englisch):
http://www.simhq.com/_land2/land_060b.html

Man kann das Spiel im Multiplayer zocken, bald wird sogar (laut Hersteller in diesem Jahr) ein Future implementiert, bei dem bis zu drei Spieler im LAN einen Panzer steuern können. Ein LAN Teilnehmer kann z.B. dann die KI dynamisch steuern usw.  Es dürfte für grosse LANs der Hammer sein.

Kopierschutz:  Spiel wird nur durch einen Schlüssel gestartet, der sich auf einem dem Spiel beiliegendem USB-Stick befindet. Verliert man den "Schlüssel", ist das Spiel auch weg. 

Das Spiel ist sehr Mod-Freundlich gestaltet, was wiederum in der Zukunft für einige MODs durch die Comunity sorgen wird.
Es gibt natürlich eine Comunity, die noch im wachstum ist. Es gibt bereits ne Menge an Missionen zum runterladen, auch eine Menge an neuen Texturen und anderen Mist fürs Auge.

So, ich hoffe dass jetzt vielleicht der eine oder andere Simulationsfreak aufmerksam geworden ist, auf diese seltene Perle.

Gruß


PS: Natürlich hat das Spiel nicht so eine Bonbol-Grafik wie die ganz neuen Shooter, aber trotzdem sehr gut für eine simulation. Deswegen sind die Hardaweanforderungen sehr gering (mit einer GeForce 4 bereits sehr gut spielbar). Dafür gibt es wahnsinnig große Areale mit großer Weitsicht und sehr vielen Einheiten (Panzer und Infantrie) auf dem Feld gleichzeitig.


----------



## Meller (17. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*

Ist auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich bei einem Preis von über 120€ oder meinst du nicht?


----------



## newt0n (17. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*



			
				Meller am 17.08.2006 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich bei einem Preis von über 120€ oder meinst du nicht?




Wenn man es direkt beim Hersteller bestellt, kostet es etwa 99 Euro (dem Eurokurs sei dank).

Im allgemeinen war mein Ziel, die Comunity darauf hin zu weisen, dass es das Spiel gibt. Mit all den Inhalten und der langen Lebensdauer ist der Preis von 2 normalen Spielen rechtfertigt denke ich. Denn wenn man allein 1 Jahr lang WoW online spielt, bezahlt man mehr. 

Wie gesagt, es ist etwas für echte Simulationsliebhaber und ehem. Leopard 2A5- Fahrer/Schützen/Kommandanten besonders interresant. Ist wirklich eine Hardcore-Simulation mit wenig Wert. 

Wie gesagt, ruhig mal die verlinkten Videos anschlauen, da kann man schon ne Menge über das Spiel erfahren. 

Schließlich ist es doch was für die "reifen" unter den Spielern, weniger etwas für die Kids.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (17. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*

Schade, ich hab den Titel nur in der Forenübersicht gesehen und auf ein Schnäppchen im Kleinanzeigen Forum gehofft  

Der Preis ist natürlich im Vergleich zu einem normalen Spiel hoch, aber dafür sitzt man ja auch länger an so einer Simulation. Außerdem ist das sogar relativ günstig für eine zivile Version eines militärischen Trainingssoftware, wenn ich grade mal daran denke was man für VBS1 ausgeben kann.


----------



## newt0n (17. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 17.08.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich hab den Titel nur in der Forenübersicht gesehen und auf ein Schnäppchen im Kleinanzeigen Forum gehofft
> 
> Der Preis ist natürlich im Vergleich zu einem normalen Spiel hoch, aber dafür sitzt man ja auch länger an so einer Simulation. Außerdem ist das sogar relativ günstig für eine zivile Version eines militärischen Trainingssoftware, wenn ich grade mal daran denke was man für VBS1 ausgeben kann.




Stimmt, der Titel ist echt nicht ganz eindeutig von mir gewählt.

Hier wird das Spiel gerade bei e-Gay versteigert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Panzer-Steel-Beasts-Professional-PE-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ200016137136QQihZ010QQcategoryZ8179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist schon heftig, für eine gebrauchte Version 101€ + 10 € Porto.

Wie gesagt, direkt beim Hersteller ist es ja billiger (mit Kreditkarte).

Gruß


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*



			
				newt0n am 17.08.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird das Spiel gerade bei e-Gay versteigert:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Panzer-Steel-Beasts-Professional-PE-neuwertig_W0QQitemZ200016137136QQihZ010QQcategoryZ8179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ist schon heftig, für eine gebrauchte Version 101€ + 10 € Porto.



Naja, wenn man sieht, dass die Simulation z.B. NEU bei Okaysoft für 139,- Euro verkauft wird, dann ist das irgendwo schon noch ein paar Euro günstiger  - Zumindest für die Leute die das Teil kennen oder die nicht wissen für wieviel es in den Läden zu haben ist 



			
				newt0n am 17.08.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, direkt beim Hersteller ist es ja billiger (mit Kreditkarte).



Natürlich ist es meist günstiger direkt beim Hersteller zu ordern, aber du darfst nicht vergessen - nicht jeder hat eine Kreditkarte oder will sich eine anschaffen


----------



## newt0n (18. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*

Eigentlich rentiert sich die Anschaffung einer Kreditkarte bei dem Preisunterschied zwischen Okaysoft und dem Hersteller (ca. 40 Euro).

Vorausgesetzt man benutzt diese 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr.


----------



## Razor666 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*



			
				newt0n am 17.08.2006 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MIr ist aufgefallen, dass in diesem Sim-Forum keiner die neue Version der Hardcore-Panzersimulation Steel Beasts Pro Pe (nicht zu verwechseln mit Steel Beasts Gold) bemerkt zu haben scheint.
> 
> Deswegen ein Paar Infos auf die schnelle:
> 
> ...




Kommt jetzt nicht irgendwann Steel Beasts 2 ??? Die PE Version ist schon ein schöner Anreiz zudem ich ich SBG bis zum umfallen gezockt habe. *g*
Aber für "normale" Gamer ist es echt nicht zu empfehlen. Man muss schon einiges an Mil. Wissen mitbringen. Macht aber irre Laune. Nur bei Y-Tours konnte man das WBG abschalten, damit einem das Rattern nicht den letzten Nerv raubt. )))))) Ich sag nur eins: Sabot Up!


----------



## newt0n (31. August 2006)

*AW: Für Panzerfreaks: Steel Beasts Pro Pe - NEU*

So wie ich es im SB-Forum gelesen habe, ist SBProPE eigentlich zugleich SB2 nur ohne Mainstream-Funktionnen. Es kommt laut Hersteller "irgendwann" ein SB2. Beide Spiele werden aber gleich entwickelt sein, da SB2 im endeffekt eine Ableitung von SBProPE sein wird mit etwas weniger Funktionen, dafür mit einer Kampagne (die Kriegt man aber auch für SBProPE von der Comunity).

Deswegen kann man noch sicher 1 bis 2 Jahre auf SB2 warten.

So wie ich es in den Foren gelesen habe, werden die beiden Spiele nicht untereinander (zB in einer LAN) kompatibel sein. Das bedeutet dass man im jeweiligen Spiel nur untereinander spielen kann.

Hier ein Link wo die Spielunterschiede markiert sind:
http://www.esimgames.com/comparison.htm

Aber das gute ist ja, dass SBProPE ja ständig weiterentwickelt wird.

Gruß


----------

